# Was sagt ihr zu diesem Video? Also technisch?



## multimolti (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal mein zweites "echtes" Video fertiggestellt (also nicht einfach nur per Handy gefilmt und ab auf YT, sondern aufwändig bearbeitet) und wollte mal etwas Feedback dazu hören. Also zum Schnitt und so, da ich vorhabe, mich zu verbessern ;-)
Ist das erste mal, dass ich mit Premiere Pro CS4 gearbeitet habe, und ich war, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten, echt überrascht, wie komfortabel das Programm ist, wenn man mal die richten Features und Werkzeuge gefunden hat!

Voilà, hier das Video: Bad Company 2 - Did You Hear That?

Gleich ein paar Anmerkungen:

Kann man hier bei Tutorials das Video direkt embedden?
Das Video ist kein echtes "HD" mit 720p, sondern leider nur 540p, aber ich hatte keine Lust, das nur mit 480p abspielen zu lassen, daher hab ich es auf 720p hochgerechnet. Daher teilweise die Unschärfe
Was sagt ihr, wie viele FPS sollte man bei einem so schnellen Video haben? Reichen 25 oder 30?
Wie sollte die Bitrate sein? Mein Internet ist langsam, daher habe ich es nur mit 4Mbps kodieren lassen, mit 2 sah es total grottig aus und zwischen 4 und 8 habe ich den Unterschied nicht wirklich gesehen.
Was sagt ihr zu dem Spiel  zwischen Musik und Bild? Ich weiß, die Musik ist nervig, aber sie passt halt 

Danke!


----------



## darkframe (4. Februar 2010)

Hi,


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mal mein zweites "echtes" Video fertiggestellt (also nicht einfach nur per Handy gefilmt und ab auf YT, sondern aufwändig bearbeitet)


vorab entschuldige ich mich schon mal für meine harten Worte, aber nimm sie mal als ehrliche Kritik. Zum Einen: was hat ein Ingame-Filmchen mit "echtem" Video zu tun? Egal, wie aufwendig Du es bearbeitet hast, bleibt es doch nur ein Aneinanderreihen von immer dem gleichen Rumgerenne und Geballere ohne eine einzige eigene Idee. Zum Anderen: Da das Ganze keine wirkliche Handlung hat, kann man zum Schnitt usw. eigentlich auch nichts sagen. Ach ja, am Anfang flackert es irgendwie ziemlich deutlich (Weißblende?). Eine sonstige Bearbeitung ist nicht wirklich ersichtlich, allerdings habe ich das Ganze auch nach etwa einer Minute abgebrochen. Ich schätze mal, dass man das auch mit dem Windows Movie Maker hinbekommen hätte.

Ein Handyvideo, das eine Story mit sich bringt, fände ich wesentlich interessanter. Insofern: Schnappe Dir eine Kamera und mache was eigenes.


----------



## chmee (4. Februar 2010)

zu 1. Ja





zu 3. Wenn Du mit Antialiasing und Blurringeffekten aufnimmst/spielst, sind 25-30fps ausreichend, wenn sowas nicht angeschaltet ist, darf es ruhig mehr sein (im Spiel), damit es beim runterkonvertieren "smoother" wird. Beispiel BF2-Jetfliegen, da ist mit 30fps kein Spaß zu holen.

zu 3. und 4. Das gibt Dir auch der Online-Videohoster vor. Youtube speichert HD mit max. 1,2MBit ab, also ist von Deinen 4-8MBit eigentlich Nix mehr da. Trotzdem ist es wiederum sinnvoll, der Youtube-Engine eine gute Datenrate zu geben, damit das Endergebnis besser aussieht.

zu 5. Da sind ein paar Schnitte/Effekte, die zum Beat gesetzt wurden -einige ganz nett anzusehen- aber passend find ich's nicht. BFBC2 mit Uptempo-Breakbeats funktioniert mE nicht. edit Es gibt zu Genüge gute Machinima, da ist Deines leider sehr sehr uninteressant.

zB Ausschnitt aus Mine von Snoken




Eine super Persiflage auf die Bunnyhopper in BF2.

Übrigens find'ste mich auch dort unter CHMEE  mfg


----------



## multimolti (4. Februar 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Zum Einen: was hat ein Ingame-Filmchen mit "echtem" Video zu tun? Egal, wie aufwendig Du es bearbeitet hast, bleibt es doch nur ein Aneinanderreihen von immer dem gleichen Rumgerenne und Geballere ohne eine einzige eigene Idee. Zum Anderen: Da das Ganze keine wirkliche Handlung hat, kann man zum Schnitt usw. eigentlich auch nichts sagen. Ach ja, am Anfang flackert es irgendwie ziemlich deutlich (Weißblende?). Eine sonstige Bearbeitung ist nicht wirklich ersichtlich, allerdings habe ich das Ganze auch nach etwa einer Minute abgebrochen. Ich schätze mal, dass man das auch mit dem Windows Movie Maker hinbekommen hätte.


Mit "echt" meinte ich "bearbeitet".



chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu 3. und 4. Das gibt Dir auch der Online-Videohoster vor. Youtube speichert HD mit max. 1,2MBit ab, also ist von Deinen 4-8MBit eigentlich Nix mehr da. Trotzdem ist es wiederum sinnvoll, der Youtube-Engine eine gute Datenrate zu geben, damit das Endergebnis besser aussieht.


Ernsthaft? Aber mit 2Mbit sah es richtig schlecht bei Youtube aus, erst bei 4 konnte man auch bei einem Standbild noch was sehen!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu 5. Da sind ein paar Schnitte/Effekte, die zum Beat gesetzt wurden -einige ganz nett anzusehen- aber passend find ich's nicht. BFBC2 mit Uptempo-Breakbeats funktioniert mE nicht. edit Es gibt zu Genüge gute Machinima, da ist Deines leider sehr sehr uninteressant.


Okay, kannst du das noch mal in "Verbesserungsvorschläge" umformulieren?^^


----------



## multimolti (4. Februar 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Ein Handyvideo, das eine Story mit sich bringt, fände ich wesentlich interessanter. Insofern: Schnappe Dir eine Kamera und mache was eigenes.


Und noch etwas: So ein Video habe ich schon mal gemacht, siehe unten, bei dem  geht es eben um den Inhalt, dafür ist der Schnitt ziemlich lahm. Hier ist der Fokus eben auf ein andere Gebiet setzt worden.


----------



## darkframe (7. Februar 2010)

Hi,


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Und noch etwas: So ein Video habe ich schon mal gemacht, siehe unten, bei dem  geht es eben um den Inhalt, dafür ist der Schnitt ziemlich lahm.


ist doch gar nicht schlecht. Verbessern lässt sich ja irgendwie immer was und was heißt schon "lahmer Schnitt". Harte Schnitte sind fast immer besser als irgendwelche Übergangseffekte. Vielleicht hätte man aber tatsächlich noch ein paar mehr Schnitte einfügen können, z.B. anstatt zu zoomen (gleich am Anfang beim Verbrennen des Papiers beispielsweise). Aber wie gesagt, verbessern lässt sich ja meistens etwas.


----------



## multimolti (7. Februar 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ist doch gar nicht schlecht. Verbessern lässt sich ja irgendwie immer was und was heißt schon "lahmer Schnitt". Harte Schnitte sind fast immer besser als irgendwelche Übergangseffekte. Vielleicht hätte man aber tatsächlich noch ein paar mehr Schnitte einfügen können, z.B. anstatt zu zoomen (gleich am Anfang beim Verbrennen des Papiers beispielsweise). Aber wie gesagt, verbessern lässt sich ja meistens etwas.



Das mit den Übergangseffekten hab ich gleich nach meinen ersten paar Videos (mit 12 Jahren) bemerkt, das meinte ich nicht... sondern eher, dass in ein "professionell" wirkendes Video sehr viel mehr Schnitte reingehören. Grade gestern Domino angeschaut, da sind, auch wenn die Leute einfach nur normal eine Straße runterlaufen, spätestens alle 1.5sec ein Schnitt, und wenn das dann noch  zur Musik passt, dann wird selbst so ein langweiliges Rumgelaufe zu einer coolen Szene ;-)


----------



## chmee (7. Februar 2010)

Gewünscht : Bessere Formulierung..

Nun, technisch gibt es nix zu meckern -aber das ist eigentlich auch nicht der Aufhänger.. Inhaltlich - das sagte ich bereits - ist das Video uninteressant, lediglich eine Aneinanderreihung von Spielsequenzen. Schön ist zB das Rewind auf der Explosion. Aber das kann die Beliebigkeit des Videos nicht aufwerten. Sehenswert wäre zB der Rush von der ersten Position bis zum Sieg, also eine echte Geschichte des Sieges, damit bekäme die Sache einen Sinn.

Musikalisch -naja, meine Meinung, nicht passend- hätten das Video und auch die visuellen Inhalte sehr viel abstrakter sein müssen, um zu den harten schnellen Breaks zu passen. Ganz simpel, falsche Musikwahl bzw. Visuell und Akuzstisch passen nicht zusammen. Vielleicht gibt es dafür keine Lösung, weil man Bolognese-Soße nicht zum Vanillepudding reicht..

Aussage im letzten Beitrag : Viele Schnitte im Sekundentakt.
Ich würde Abstand halten, das zu einer Regel zu machen. MTV hats vorgemacht und viele Filme sind im MTV-Musikvideo-Style zerhäckselt. Man kann simplerweise langweiligen Inhalt damit aufwerten und Action reinbringen. Es gibt lediglich eine Frage, die dies beantworten kann. Ist das, was ich mache, der Geschichte dienlich? Das beinhaltet aber auch, dass es eine Geschichte gibt, etwas, was es wert ist, zu erzählen..

Um zu Deinem BFBC2-Video zurückzukehren : Viele Machinima haben eine Geschichte oder einen Grund. Es kann ein bestimmter Skill sein (zB Heli oder Sniper) oder auch eine echte Geschichte, wie zB die Jungs von FEAR, tatsächlich gibt es aber ein Thema. Auch bei Youtube schalte ich simple Gamevideos weg, wenn nicht binnen kürzester Zeit irgendwas erkenntlich wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (7. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Gewünscht : Bessere Formulierung..
> 
> Nun, technisch gibt es nix zu meckern -aber das ist eigentlich auch nicht der Aufhänger.. Inhaltlich - das sagte ich bereits - ist das Video uninteressant, lediglich eine Aneinanderreihung von Spielsequenzen. Schön ist zB das Rewind auf der Explosion. Aber das kann die Beliebigkeit des Videos nicht aufwerten. Sehenswert wäre zB der Rush von der ersten Position bis zum Sieg, also eine echte Geschichte des Sieges, damit bekäme die Sache einen Sinn.


Ja, das war als zweites Video eingeplant, aber dazu brauchte ich erst noch mehr Material und auch mal ein kompetentes Squad, mit dem sich das machen lässt. Aber da in der BETA alle nur wild durcheinander rennen und rumballern, war das etwas schwierig.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Aussage im letzten Beitrag : Viele Schnitte im Sekundentakt.
> Ich würde Abstand halten, das zu einer Regel zu machen. MTV hats vorgemacht und viele Filme sind im MTV-Musikvideo-Style zerhäckselt. Man kann simplerweise langweiligen Inhalt damit aufwerten und Action reinbringen. Es gibt lediglich eine Frage, die dies beantworten kann. Ist das, was ich mache, der Geschichte dienlich? Das beinhaltet aber auch, dass es eine Geschichte gibt, etwas, was es wert ist, zu erzählen..


Da ist jetzt wieder die Frage, worauf der Film abzielt. Wenn ich beispielsweise den oben erwähnten Film Domino nehme, oder auch Sin City, dann sind das keine Filme, die ich mir wegen dem Inhalt anschaue, da meist nicht so viel Inhalt vorhanden ist, oder ich den nicht verstehe. Einige Videos, ganze Kinofilme oder auch einfache Clips auf Youtube schaue ich nur wegen dem Stil, in dem sie gemacht sind, an.
Anderes Beispiel: Inglourious Basterds ist ein superguter Film, hat sehr viel Inhalt, aber dort haben sie den Schnitt sehr simpel gehalten. Kann schon mal passieren, dass du sehr lang die Szene aus der gleichen Kameraperspektive siehst, ohne das ein Schnitt dabei ist.
Ich sehe die drei genannten Filme alle als sehr gut an, obwohl sie komplett verschieden sind, sowohl  von der Story als auch vom Schnitt. Da kommt es eben drauf an, worauf Wert gelegt wird.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Um zu Deinem BFBC2-Video zurückzukehren : Viele Machinima haben eine Geschichte oder einen Grund. Es kann ein bestimmter Skill sein (zB Heli oder Sniper) oder auch eine echte Geschichte, wie zB die Jungs von FEAR, tatsächlich gibt es aber ein Thema. Auch bei Youtube schalte ich simple Gamevideos weg, wenn nicht binnen kürzester Zeit irgendwas erkenntlich wird.
> 
> mfg chmee


Da das gleiche wie oben beim ersten Zitat.


----------



## darkframe (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

zum Thema Schnitt gibt es für mich zwei schöne ältere Extrembeispiele (beide von Alfred Hitchcock):

#1: Cocktail für eine Leiche. Dauert 80 Minuten und hat insgesamt etwa 5 Einstellungen plus 5 harte Schnitte (alle 10 Minuten, weil die Filmrolle zu Ende war). Diese Stellen wurden dann auch noch versteckt, weil z.B. ein Darsteller mit dunkler Kleidung vor die Kamera lief. Beim Anfang des nächsten Drehs (auf neuer Filmrolle) stellte man den Darsteller wieder vor das Objektiv und ließ ihn dann weggehen. Es sollte eben so aussehen, als ob das Ganze in einem Stück gedreht worden sei, was Hitchcock später aber bereut hat.

#2: Die Vögel. Dauert 120 Minuten und hat mehr als 1400 Schnitte (genauer: Einstellungen), also durchschnittlich alle 11,6 Sekunden einen. Tatsächlich sind viele "Szenen" nur eine Sekunde lang; manche laufen aber auch über zwei Minuten.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es kommt halt immer auf die Absicht an, bzw. was man mit dem Schnitt beim Zuschauer auslösen will. Ein Theaterstück, so wie in Deinem Beispiel, kommt durchaus mit weniger Einstellungen bzw. Schnitten aus. Eine Schnittfolge wie bei einem Actionfilm würde das Ganze ziemlich unglaubwürdig wirken lassen. Hmm, prinzipiell hast Du ja schon das gleiche gesagt.


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

Ja stimmt, genau so hatte ich das gemeint. Vielen Dank für die Beispiele!


----------

